# Hi I’m Lila



## Lila1896 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 9, 2018)

Hope you have a tough shell.

Welcome.


----------



## Lila1896 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks ,I’ll try to have one.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Thanks ,I’ll try to have one.



Welcome...

Beware of are liberal snowflake nut bags.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome to USMB, where even peace, love and harmony are attacked by the left.


----------



## Lila1896 (Feb 9, 2018)

OKAY,I guess I will find them eventually. Lol


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> OKAY,I guess I will find them eventually. Lol



Welcome.  Remember to always calibrate your bullshit meter when entering here, and don't forget your body armor.  Some people here like to play rough.  

But, there are some of us on here who have a fairly open mind, and are willing to debate in civil terms.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 9, 2018)

Greetings Lila.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 9, 2018)

Just remember one thing and you will get along here just fine...Rambunctious is almost always right...


----------



## miketx (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Lila.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 9, 2018)

Hidy Ho Neighbor.......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome.....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello Lila.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 9, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out



Hi Lila. Now that you've somehow wandered into this madhouse we call "USMB", you'll probably become hooked. Your whole life will go to hell as you spend all your time posting, debating, rebuking, and criticizing things that other people are saying.

Gawd, I wish I had back all the time I wasted in this place. I could have been somebody. I could have actually made something out of myself, but it's too late now because now I'm hooked.

Please help me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 9, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Lila1896 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out
> ...



.......you forgot to say send help.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 9, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lila1896 said:
> ...




I'll write a message and put it in the bottle.

When I'm finished with it.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 9, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Just remember one thing and you will get along here just fine...Rambunctious is almost always *right*...



You spelled "gay" wrong.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 9, 2018)

Is 1896 the year you were born?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out


Howdy...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Just remember one thing and you will get along here just fine...Rambunctious is almost always right...


Except for when he left,,, the building...

Isn't that right?


----------



## JGalt (Feb 9, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Is 1896 the year you were born?



Maybe Lila is a vampire. They live forever you know. Or maybe even a zombie, I don't know.

I can't make a complete decision until I've seen a picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Is 1896 the year you were born?



I like the year 1896, it was example an excellent year for J. Sauvion & Co. Vintage 1896.











Still is sealed and unopened and to remain still sealed and unopened.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out



Hello.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



^^^^  uh oh


----------



## JGalt (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Is 1896 the year you were born?
> ...



Nice bottle of vinegar there. You could make a nice Italian dressing out of that. 

Wine does eventually  turn into vinegar, right?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Is 1896 the year you were born?
> ...


Just boiled down burgundy...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll that depend on the wine.

My friend who is a professional Sommelier he tells me that J. Sauvion & Co. Vintage 1896 is most certain not now vinegar, it will remain sealed and unopened I think perhaps I could gift it to my Great-Grandfather for his birthday this year he is to be 99 years in age my Great-Grandmother also still lives and she is this year to be 98 years in age when they were born this Cognac was 23 years bottled and 22 years bottled and now it is 122 years in age.

I am waiting to watch the Snowboarding, the Men's Slopestyle Qualifying Heat I Run I it has now been delayed for 29 minutes WTF?! Get with the programme already South Korean Olympic peoples, there are several Norwegians that of course this household is supporting especially Torgeir Bergem and Marcus Kleveland.

Torgeir Bergrem - Wikipedia

Marcus Kleveland - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



^^^^ Moon you are very not romantic.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


So that's what booze is for...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Is 1896 the year you were born?
> ...




You really had that?

Only in my dreams could I have a sip of something like that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




It's not moon shine, it's not piss beer..

I can only imagine...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yes what other reason? Um....the response to this is....No Comment


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


She doesn't live in Okiehoma...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




And you don't have a clue what good cognac is..


I thought you were in the military?


----------



## depotoo (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



Still unopened but an excellent price of 700 € but this is not including it being transported to me and also some tax. Another reason I hate taxes, why should I have to give tax for something like this? I should not I am happy to give the same in tax to a charity of my choice or even a charity of the tax peoples choice.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Send it to me in south Carolina..

I would cherish every sip...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Moon Shine is from potato skin yes? Do they still have this in America? I know they had it in the 1920s and 1930s but today also?


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Lila1896.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



It does if not stored properly, like the bottle of wine you've had in your fridge since 1985!    Don't attempt to drink that!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




It's kind of good today , but nothing compared to the old vintage Europe stuff..


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



It's made from all kinds of things.  A lot of foods can be turned into alcohol.  It's quite amazing what they can make into alcohol in prison!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

*Pruno - Wikipedia*
Pruno - Wikipedia
Pruno, or prison wine, is an alcoholic beverage variously made from apples, oranges, fruit cocktail, candy, ketchup, sugar, milk, and possibly other ingredients, including crumbled bread. Bread supposedly provides the yeast for the pruno to ferment.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yup I can tell you storys..but it would say to much about me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



No but when I was in Dallas, Texas and it was the night of an American Football game between Texas Longhorns and it was some team from Oklahoma because there were many Oklahoma peoples in Dallas that night, so my friend and I had our auto problem that night and at the finish later when the auto was fixed there were two Oklahoma men and they say you look like you should have a drink and I said okay and they gave me some of their Miller and I didn't like Miller but I'm polite so I thank them, so I think Oklahoma peoples are okay.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I read one time that some Moon Shine in the 1930s was so strong they could run their auto on it


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome! I'm guessing you're not my friend I asked to sign up here today.

You may as well meet the unofficial mascot:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't know about that, but I wouldn't be surprised.  It is illegal here in America because it would sometimes kill or harm people, such as making them go blind and other such things.  If it's made wrong, it is like literal poison (which is what alcohol REALLY is anyways).


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




That's what ethanol is, they just add it so it taste so bad people don't drink it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There's a show on about Moon shiner hillbillies in the south, like Tennessee and Virginia and stuff.  They talk a little bit about how they make it.  It was funny on one episode I saw before though where the guy was upset that he was "seen" by someone, yet here he is on national television!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you seriously putting shine down? 

My grandpappy made shine in the smokehouse. People always came around to buy hams.   My buddy's grandpa always has some Mason jars.

Yeah, I suppose some idiots could manage to muck up "The Recipe" (Walton's reference)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! I'm guessing you're not my friend I asked to sign up here today.
> 
> You may as well meet the unofficial mascot:



God, that thing is disgusting and unnecessary.  Why can't we get a cuter mascot?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

God, I'm such a bitch.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> God, I'm such a bitch.



You forgot Yankee.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> God, I'm such a bitch.



Not really but the year is 2018, not 1970 and the republicans rule the south..


Get with the program..


Just up the road from me at my dad's house on lake kewoee 





 



( I live in the ghetto on lake hartwell )


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > God, I'm such a bitch.
> ...



What I was posting above are called "jokes."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^^^^ Marcus Kleveland in First Place with 83.71 score, mega, this South Korea Snowboarding course is excellent congratulations to South Korea for this.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



That looks like so much fun. The board is strapped to your feet!  How could you go wrong?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Of course some very terrible accidents can occur. Okay Run 2 is coming up, lets go Torgeir Bergrem!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Probably less so than a skateboard or bicycle on a plywood halfpipe.


More fun, less risk is what I'm seeing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

I think we should use this to welcome new members instead of old pink wiggly jelly man  . . .  






I mean, wouldn't this be a more honest approach anyways?    Lol!  Let's the newb know what they are in for!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I think we should use this to welcome new members instead of old pink wiggly jelly man  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^ No Chris....not a good idea as a welcome.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should use this to welcome new members instead of old pink wiggly jelly man  . . .
> ...



Why not?  Why all the "fake" nice?    Those are the types of things that people will say to a poster once they leave their welcome thread anyways.  Why give someone a false impression?


----------



## April (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> God, I'm such a bitch.


Finally some honesty from you!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think this below should be the Official Welcome to the forum:


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I used to drink that stuff thirty years ago..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It's made from corn, that's why it was also called "corn liquor"..


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 10, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out


Welcome Lila.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 10, 2018)

JGalt said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Is 1896 the year you were born?
> ...


Well...

Now that you mentioned it her name does translate to "night" in Arabic.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lila1896 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out
> ...


Hello.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Feb 10, 2018)

Three posts and then Lila disappears? She'll never get a high post count like that.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 10, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> Hi I’m Lila ,thought I’d try this place out


Welcome to USMB, the land of moonbats and wingnuts, Lila.

Enjoy!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yes, amazing, isn't it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 10, 2018)

When is Stitch showing up?


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

Lila, and welcome.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 11, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



Are you saying that Lila is a terrorist vampire?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Um... No.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 11, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



Well, you posted a pic of a vampire, and then made the statement that her name is translated to "night" in Arabic.  Why did you specifically have to mention Arabic?  Are you insinuating that she may be Muslim, and therefore a terrorist?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Feb 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Are you seeing something the rest of us aren't?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 11, 2018)

Lila1896 said:


> OKAY,I guess I will find them eventually. Lol


Proud leftist here . Watch out for these right wing nut jobs. They are abounding here . Hope that you are not one of them,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lila1896 said:
> 
> 
> > OKAY,I guess I will find them eventually. Lol
> ...



STFU faggot, how's that train to nowhere going? Will you blame its failure on cow farts?

Seriously.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Now you know my name is Lila,and the things I draw come true..

Wait..isn't that "Simon"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lila1896 said:
> ...



not that he isnt a troll but you do know this is the welcome thread right/

that being said welcome aboard Lila.


----------

